# 2016 Specialized Stuntjumper Rear Shock



## salt_miner (11 mo ago)

New to the forum, hopefully someone could lead me in the right direction.

I decided to build a new bike but I wanted to reuse my old dtswiss wheel set. I decided on a 2016 Specialized Stuntjumper that I was able to find as a frame+shock brand new.

Anyway I want to replace the Fox CTD rear shock with something with more volume and tenability. I wanted to get a DPX2 but seems that they are impossible to get to fit on the frame.

I found a post where a guy had put a Canecreek DBair IL on the bike, but it needed an offset bushing in order to clear the frame. Has anyone managed to get a DPX2 to fit, or been successful in mounting this Canecreek DB air IL?

Side note, I am aware that I will need a Bike Yoke SJ02.


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

salt_miner said:


> New to the forum, hopefully someone could lead me in the right direction.
> 
> I decided to build a new bike but I wanted to reuse my old dtswiss wheel set. I decided on a 2016 Specialized Stuntjumper that I was able to find as a frame+shock brand new.
> 
> ...


I have no experience replacing with one of the shocks you mentioned. However, I did send the Fox CTD rear shock from my 2016 Stumpjumper to Avalanche for custom tuning and it turned out fantastic. I believe they pretty much replace most of the internals. Might be worth a shot if it's due for a service anyway.


----------

